# Laptop Stuck: Configuring Updates: Stage 3 of 3 - 0% complete.



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, my girlfriends laptop just downloaded and installed Windows Vista Service Pack 2 and initially it seemed the installation was running smoothly. Now I've installed the same service pack and the process went fine. However, hers will not get past the "Configuring Updates: Stage 3 of 3 - 0% complete" message.

How has this problem occurred and what can be done to resolve it? I have already searched for this problem, but reports discuss Service Pack1, not 2.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention, I have already tried 'Last Known Good Configuration' and 'System Restore' to an earlier point.. Both go back to the point just before the service pack was installed, so the update attempts to install from stage 1 and fails at stage 3. This is recurring!


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

This remedy works for some and not for others. It involves deleting the pending.xml file in the winsxs folder: http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=389x2914880


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello pofolks, thank you for your response.

Unfortunately I cannot access the desktop using safe mode either, the same thing happens. If I could do this from command prompt then maybe the same is possible, but I'd need instructions.


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Can you try booting from the Vista DVD and try the repair options from there?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

The repair options on the DVD are the first thing I tried. I can access CMD from the DVD, but the other options simply recreate the problem. I've tried checking for bootup problems using startup repair and system restore.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

I tried opening up CMD using the DVD and entered sfc /scannow, although it says that the directory it is currently in is X:\Sources. Strange... So I try 'cd c:', it shows up:

C:\

X:\Sources.

Trying sfc /scannow on X:\Sources makes the message 'Windows Resource Protection could not perform the required operation'.

So how do I get it to switch to C:\?


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's how to do it:









I don't have X partition so I used D.

At the prompt type C:

Here's a KB article on the same subject under method 3 it says to edit the registry also. I have seen it work without editing the registry, but for your information I am providing the link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949358


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Like I said, I tried to change to C:\ (Windows) partition, but it displays only what I mentioned above. Typing in 'c:' is the same as 'cd c:\'. I still get the same error.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

I cannot access the desktop to edit the registry, not even in safe mode. Else I would delete that xml file mentioned. I need to do this via CMD, any ideas?


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

I used the cd method before I posted before and double checked it stays on the same partition.









If you can get to a command prompt on c: you can run regedit from the command line.

I don't know how you got to the command prompt. Was it through the repair options on the Vista DVD? Explain in detail how you got there.

Just checked the repair computer options on Vist DVD. It starts with
X:sources>type C: here and it will change to
C:>


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, it was through repair options on the Vista DVD.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

This works: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/949358, until I get to this stage: '# When you are prompted for a name, type Offline_Components.
# In Registry Editor, locate and then delete the following registry subkey:
HLKM\Offline Components\AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving
HKLM\Offline Components\PendingXmlIdentifier'.

Firstly, as it asks me to enter 'Offline_Components' and not 'Offline Components', this directory 'Offline Components doesn't exist'.

Then, when looking in 'Offline_Components', there are no such directories as 'AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving' and 'PendingXmlIdentifie'.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

When I do a search for those files, they do exist... However, they do not exist in this directory so I am reluctant to delete them. They are the only existing file with those names in the whole of the registry too. They are found under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, but it does not highlight where exactly these are located.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

It wants you to load a hive from that folder C:\windows\system32\config\components. If that folder does not exist just skip this section and rename the pending.xml file. The registry keys to delete would have resulted from loading the hive. I don't think this applies to your situation.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for your continued help, please stick with me on this.

Like I said, I managed to complete all the other steps. So therefore, I successfully loaded the hive and managed to create the key 'Offline_Components'.

Those files exist, but not in the correct directory.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

I fixed the issue by renaming those files I mentioned previously, adding Bak to the end of each name.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

What is the status of SP2? Did it install correctly?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Good question, I'll just check.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah, says Service Pack 1.

Strange.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah, says Service Pack 1.

Strange.


----------



## ashplatoon (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry to sound daft here, but what was the fix then? i am getting the same issue but mine hangs at 77%, how do i resolve this?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I honestly don't remember!


----------



## ashplatoon (Aug 24, 2009)

the joys of computing eh...:laugh::upset:


----------



## neverfall (Oct 5, 2009)

READING THIS THREAD REALLY HELP RESOLVE THIS PROBLEM.. I JUST FOLLOWED THIS...

To rename the Pending.xml file and to edit the registry, follow these steps. 

Start Windows Vista and go to the System Recovery options:
-Insert the Windows Vista installation disc in the disc drive, and then restart the computer.
-When you are prompted to restart from the disc, press any key.
-When you are prompted, configure the Language to install, Time and currency format, and Keyboard or input method options that you want, and then click Next.
-On the Install Windows page, click Repair your computer.
-On the System Recovery Options page, click the version of the Windows Vista operating system that you want to repair, and then click Next.
-Use the System Recovery options to rename the Pending.xml file and edit the registry:
-On the System Recovery Options page, click Command Prompt.
-Type cd C:\windows\winsxs, and then press ENTER.
-Type ren pending.xml pending.old, and then press ENTER.
-Type regedit, and then press ENTER.
-Select HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
-On the File menu, click Load Hive.
-Locate the following folder:
C:\windows\system32\config\components
-When you are prompted for a name, type Offline_Components.
-In Registry Editor, locate and then delete the following registry subkey:
HLKM\Offline Components\AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving 
HKLM\Offline Components\PendingXmlIdentifier
(just ignore the dir that was stated, press CTRL+F to search for "PendingXmlIdentifier," both the above are co-located in one folder. delete both)
-Exit Registry Editor:
-At the command prompt, type exit to exit Registry Editor.
-Press ENTER.
-Click Restart.


----------



## neverfall (Oct 5, 2009)

hello again.. now i am having another problem. my gf already forgot her password and can't remember i anymore because she has just changed her password recently. i cannot reset her password thru the reset password of the vista, also she did not back up her password in that feature. how can i be able to reset her password without using the reset password feature of vista? anyone already did this?


----------

